# Locking Bike - 1UP USA Rack



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got the 1UP rack and love it, anyone using the wheel lock they sell for it, thoughts? Should I go cable instead?

Thanks


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

A cable can be cut in a second.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I love the cable lock 1up sells. Yes, you could cut a cable quickly but it requires a cutter that is unique and huge and very few people have one. Everyone has the means to bust a U lock because everyone has a hydraulic jack in their car.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I keep my bikes "locked" on my rack by keeping my car insight, if my bikes are on it and always having my Glock G26 in my pocket, in case I ever need to use it.


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

I ended up going with the Serpent motorcycle cable lock from Cycle Gear, they are blowing them out for $7.99.

STOCKTON TOOL COMPANY - Serpent Coiled Cable Lock - Chains - Security - Accessories - Cycle Gear


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Bailey44 said:


> I keep my bikes "locked" on my rack by keeping my car insight, if my bikes are on it and always having my Glock G26 in my pocket, in case I ever need to use it.


You seriously carry a Glock in your pocket everywhere you go? Where do you live? Yemen? You would seriously kill somebody over a bike?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Silentfoe said:


> I love the cable lock 1up sells. Yes, you could cut a cable quickly but it requires a cutter that is unique and huge and very few people have one. Everyone has the means to bust a U lock because everyone has a hydraulic jack in their car.


I have never seen a car that came with a hydraulic jack. Most cars come with scissor jacks. Plus, you have to actually have space to put it inside the U-Lock. The trick is, get the smallest U-Lock you can find that fits around the back wheel and frame. At least make it so that they have to destroy your bike to pop the lock. Now take that, and put a heavyass chain and chain that to the car using a disk type or super small U-Lock to something heavy on the car, like a tow hook, or around the hitch receiver frame.

Yeah, any of this can be defeated in a couple minutes by this:









We at least hope that some scumbag won't have the brass balls to try this in broad daylight in public with people around.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I lost my keys once and had to get a ride home and get a cutter... Went back and cut the lock off... Took a bit cause I was being careful.. I was waiting for someone to say something...... No one did. Cars were stopping at the light, people walking by... Nobody cares man.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Every bike I have had has been stolen, some numerous times. I don't leave them out of sight, ever. That's how they don't get stolen. I have locks on my Thule rack, but I don't trust them, a cable... I've cut my rack bars with a battery dremel to trim them and it was like cutting through butter. Does everyone have the tools? No.. But thieves do 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Texas man, we all carry guns....


pimpbot said:


> You seriously carry a Glock in your pocket everywhere you go? Where do you live? Yemen? You would seriously kill somebody over a bike?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish it was like that here.... In new york only the criminals and police have guns 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep, there is something about the likelyhood that any random person is carrying that keeps pretty much everything at peace.

And no pimpbot, I probably wouldn't kill somebody over a bike but I would tell them that I am a legal concealed handgun carrier and ask them to please go away so I don't have to pull it out.



ou2mame said:


> I wish it was like that here.... In new york only the criminals and police have guns
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

pimpbot said:


> We at least hope that some scumbag won't have the brass balls to try this in broad daylight in public with people around.


Well, depends......

What Would You Do? Bike Theft (White Guy, Black Guy, Pretty Girl) - YouTube


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

My own uneducated guess is that most bike thefts are a crime of opportunity. I don't know anyone that carries around a Dremel or a cutoff wheel in the hopes that they MAY happen upon a bike ripe for the taking. I feel perfectly safe leaving my bikes on my rack with a cable lock around them for short food stops or whatever. I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving them for much longer than an hour or so. If they do happen to get stolen though I have really good insurance.


Sent from my iPad while drinking the kool aid.


----------

